# world's worst policedog



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

pretty sure some people have seen this one before but It made me giggle....so why not share huh 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQpu9UoXCeM


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

That was pretty sad, unless that dog was just used for Nose work and got out of the car...he looked like he was looking for something, not sure what? a frisbee? or maybe his obsessive ball drive kicked in and he forgot about the apprehension...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The suspect was armed with a clicker.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

That was frickin hilarious!!!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

C'mon guys, is that really necessary? I'm sure if you gave the dog more time, the suspect would eventually trip over him. :-$


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Julie Blanding said:


> C'mon guys, is that really necessary? I'm sure if you gave the dog more time, the suspect would eventually trip over him. :-$


Somebody sure would have, maybe not the suspect but someone surely would. It was kinda funny really with just about everything ridiculous all rolled into one chase. It would have been just a tad funnier if a cat had bolted out and tripped the suspect.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> On a serious note guys and gals, I correspond frequently on a British K-9 site. The handler in question explained the scenario in detail and how the incident came about. He also explained in detail the deployment and why it went wrong..

> The dog in question has over 100 captures (confirmed) by the way during his career so far, many resulting in bites. He is also a firearms dog, their version of our SWAT Dogs.

> Hope this helps.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Were you satisfied with his explanation of what the dog was doing in that video? If I didn't know what I was looking at I'd say that it looked someone had a dog running loose in the neighborhood who followed along with some people running just for the sheer joy of mussing about in all the excitement. I'm really the last person to be critical of videos posted on this forum so please don't assume a serious or disapproving tone from my response.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

So what were the reasons for this fail???


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Phil Dodson said:


> > On a serious note guys and gals, I correspond frequently on a British K-9 site. The handler in question explained the scenario in detail and how the incident came about. He also explained in detail the deployment and why it went wrong..
> 
> > The dog in question has over 100 captures (confirmed) by the way during his career so far, many resulting in bites. He is also a firearms dog, their version of our SWAT Dogs.
> 
> > Hope this helps.



wanna share ? coze somehow, and im not being a nasty btch here, I dont see a dog that has over 100 confirmed captures (which means it would know what it was doing) ****up to the proportions of this magnitude....could be just me tho


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What I remember, this was the first time the dog was asked to do the job.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't know what that dog has done in the past, but he sure didn't get the job done in that video. 

DFrost


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

There was some English ex police guy on an Australian forum who tried to convice everyone that this dog was a great police dog and that video was after his inital 10 week training course. I lol'ed.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> There was some English ex police guy on an Australian forum who tried to convice everyone that this dog was a great police dog and that video was after his inital 10 week training course. I lol'ed.


If that is true I can see it...
Our dept has a newer patrol dog that just came out of his 8 week course for Patrol, they are are small Dept, so they use the Police Dog training program in Chicago. He was a dog that was originally a single purpose, that was converted.

The program is pretty lacking as far as I can tell from talking with the handler, NO muzzle work, barely any suit work, barely any hidden equipment work,in the program, they trained a shit ton of outs (too many I think), and some sleeve work mostly...and the rest is pretty much up to the officers to get in order.

His first attempt was probably a little better than this but he did not bite.
He did bark at the suspect and corner him though...

The dog is a decent dog, not a Hammer, but the training was lacking for sure, I can totally see this if this was right out of the training class, and the training was not that thorough.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I am not saying this about the dog in the video but...plenty of dogs first real bites are usually shallow, ugly and weak. It's the second one that is the beauty.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> wanna share ? coze somehow, and im not being a nasty btch here, I dont see a dog that has over 100 confirmed captures (which means it would know what it was doing) ****up to the proportions of this magnitude....could be just me tho


This was the apparently the dog's first live deployment. The dog has since gone on to become a worthwhile police dog (that video is quite old).

I don't see a bad dog in that video, just one that has no idea of what it should be doing in that scenario.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is what the handler wrote back in 2007:

_Well Gentlemen, i've sat back and listened to other people's opinions regarding my dog for almost two years. I for one must agree with everyone in that entertainment like that doesn't come along every day, and it is bloody funny._
_The truth is that this incident occurred just over a week out of training. In the heat of battle, as it were, i flung open the rear gate of the van and shouted "hold'im". The lad came flying out and had no association with what was going on around him what so ever. Who's fault? Well and truly mine. Was the training school at fault? Not this time. The dog was at lisencing standard when i started my initial course, which lasted less than three weeks before i was lisenced. Was the dog a coward? Certainly not, he had already had two operational bites that week, on lead in defence of me (Cheers for that by the way Muzzle). No, the blame sits fairly and squarely with me not drawing a big enough picture to give him half a chance of associating it with one of the exercises he had been traught._
_20 months down the line he has had well over 100 prisoners (proper prisoners, not i parked my van in the street and saw a bloke locked up). He has also had 39 bites in just about every operational theatre, including a slack handful of straight chases. The long and the short of it is that he's a realy good police dog that had a moment of imaturity caught on camera. Had either of my previous two novice dogs been filmed on their first straight chases, it would have shown exactly the same, as they both ran along the side of their first straight chases for a while too._
_I don't come on sites like this much, i spend most of my time turning young imature dogs into good police dogs, which is what i believe i have accomplished. However, before i go. I know that civilian trainers enjoy sticking the knife into the old bill when they can, and that someone from pretty much every force in the country has at some stage taken the opportunity over the last two years to say, "That dogs shit, we'd never have a dog like that on our streets", even though they probably could have named half a dozen when they said it!! However, please don't think too badly of my little dog, irony is a beautiful thing, and loads you civilian dog trainers and at least six forces that i know of, have been buying HIS puppies for the last ten months as fast as he can get his knob out!! _
_So next time you're looking at your little dog bought from another force, thinking, "He'll do it for real on the streets NO PROBLEM", think of me......... and Pluto..................... Enjoy!_​ 
Read more: http://protectionk9.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Policek9&action=display&thread=2196#ixzz17j1vZbs9​


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

have u see the one where the guy takes the cops gun while the police dog just watches
I think he ends up getting shot but gets a back up gun out after begging for his life on video
just goes to show you better train right or someone may die


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike regarding the video you are referring to, the female shepherd was "NARCOTICS" only! What she did was attempt to help her handler who happens to be an excellent trainer of "NARCOTIC" dogs!! She hadn't the first clue on how to engage a bad guy.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ian Forbes said:


> I don't see a bad dog in that video, just one that has no idea of what it should be doing in that scenario.


I dont know the dog personally but to me I see a dog who isnt overly serious and one who has been trained in the wrong drives, or doesnt have the right drives in the first place.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The dogs father can be seen here at just after 7 minutes 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeFS6S06w8c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Phil Dodson said:


> Mike regarding the video you are referring to, the female shepherd was "NARCOTICS" only! What she did was attempt to help her handler who happens to be an excellent trainer of "NARCOTIC" dogs!! She hadn't the first clue on how to engage a bad guy.


 This is true. I've seen the video but didn't see this "Begging for his life" as Mike put it. The officer stayed quite calm given the circumstances , and still shot the prick.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah the dog was for detection only, the dog was even the guy's pet, nothing special just good prey drive for detection and she did better than some 'trained' dogs would do.
As for the first dog, i think no matter how 'green' he was he was too close to the suspect to not attempt a bite JMO. Do police dogs always hesitate on their first real deployment???


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> . Do police dogs always hesitate on their first real deployment???


Always - -, No. Sometimes, yes. 

DFrost


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

But those that do hesitate are not necessarily weak, and with training will be just as good right?

-Just saw the video of the 'father of the world's worst police dog' he seemed to hold the suspect well and his tail was up in that crazy riot scene. If that's truly the sire then maybe the dog's problem was really just training, but hey who knows?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> But those that do hesitate are not necessarily weak, and with training will be just as good right?


In my experience, that's correct. More often than not, it's just getting that first "exposure" out of the way. Police departments don't have years to get dogs ready. Many classes last 12 to 14 weeks. The basics are covered and the dog, in most cases will meet the minimum requirements. Training is on-going. A dog takes time to reach it's full potential.

DFrost


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I've heard of some departments giving their dogs a couple of easy non-confrontational bites for confidence.


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> have u see the one where the guy takes the cops gun while the police dog just watches
> I think he ends up getting shot but gets a back up gun out after begging for his life on video
> just goes to show you better train right or someone may die


We must have watched a different video, or you just didn't understand what you saw. The single purpose narcotics dog did and excellent job of giving the handler time to get to his back up weapon even after being pistol whipped. Funny, I didn't see the cop begging for his life, either. Rather, fighting for his life and winning. 

I've deleted all of the other comments that I was going to write, they might be taken as obnoxious and condescending. 

Jim


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Jim duncan thanks for refreshing my memory, that guy actually whacked the dog with a pistol and she still kept fighting-So much for single purpose detection dog. The handler must be extremely greatful cos i honestly think she saved his life. Not sure if i am right the dog was female, that's another plus i think.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I've heard of some departments giving their dogs a couple of easy non-confrontational bites for confidence.


How exactly did the officer know the bite would be "easy non-confrontational". Unless of course you mean training, but we try to always do that, in the beginning. 


DFrost


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Bob,
Sorry to sound so amateur( i am anyway), these hesitant dogs include those that have gone through muzzle work, suit, civil agitation etc right? If that's true then dogs are really a mystery.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Bob,
> Sorry to sound so amateur( i am anyway), these hesitant dogs include those that have gone through muzzle work, suit, civil agitation etc right? If that's true then dogs are really a mystery.


I think your asking David this question.
As a non LEO or street K9 person I can only say that all the training in the world can never really give the experience of an actual bite on the street. Everyone's nerves, adrenaline, etc, including the dog's, are probably at a completely different level then can be replicated in a training scenario.
The selection and training process goes a long way to having the right dog.
Again, just a civilian opinion.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

David Frost said:


> How exactly did the officer know the bite would be "easy non-confrontational". Unless of course you mean training, but we try to always do that, in the beginning.
> 
> 
> DFrost


Bites on suspects in custody.


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Bites on suspects in custody.


Wow, can you say massive liability. I wish it was that simple to get easy bites. I'm sure the suspects would complain about being used as "decoys" as well. 

Some one is telling you some old stories from "back in the day." When ever the day actually was?

Jim


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I could see cell extraction dogs, some systems use them still I think. 
But wouldn't say that is an easy bite for a new dog. 
They usually send those dogs into cells of very defiant, violent inmates.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Bites on suspects in custody.


I can only echo what Jim said. Not only is that a violation of civil rights, which an officer can be help personally liable, it's a massive departmental liability. Besides that it's just wrong. While I believe in the thin blue line, I would not, I'll repeat that, I would not tolerate that in my program. That's not a decision that made in the "fog of war" so to speak. that is nothing more than premeditated. It's wrong. 

DFrost


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Jim and Dave, Adam's claim really doesnt even warrant an intelligent response, so why bother?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Drew Peirce said:


> Jim and Dave, Adam's claim really doesnt even warrant an intelligent response, so why bother?


I agree it doesn't. It is just hard for me to see such drivel in print and not respond.

DFrost


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Drew,

You must know it all.


----------

